# Massey Ferguson 285



## netleycreek

I have an old Massey Ferguson 285... I am looking for a snowblower for this unit... I have a chance at a mckee 7ft double auger in decent shape... is the lil massey strong enough to run this unit... or do i stick with a single auger... there is a old deere snowblower here for cheaper but it looks tired and beat... and is a manual chute.... let me know... thanks... i am super new to the tractor world, trying to help up my neighbour who is quite old and we both share a long lane and get lots of snow... any help is appreciated... thanks again...


----------



## sewsew

Hallo
I have got a mf 285 4x4 year 1980 but my gearbox is defect 
can somebody tell me were I can find a gearbox of second hand ?
Thanks


----------



## sixbales

Howdy sewsew, welcome to the tractor forum.

Have a look in the "dismantled machine" section of tractorhouse.com for salvaged tractors. They have 24ea. MF 285's listed in salvage. I don't know if any of these are 4x4. Good Luck.


----------

